# Luminar 2018



## pknoot (Nov 12, 2018)

Has anyone tried Luminar 2018 yet?  I bought it for $49 (since I already own Aurora HDR) and started experimenting with it.  There are a number of very cool filters and effects that complement LR very well.  I'm using it both as stand-alone and plug-in for LR and PS.  I would be interested in other opinions!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 27, 2018)

Have you had time to play yet Peter? The offers keep coming through, but I haven't got time to play for a while.


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 28, 2018)

Used Luminar on Mac from the 2017 version. It is an ok plugin and it does bring some very useable filters to the party. They do tend to be a bit OTT at their default so dialling back is often useful (less is more). That said the more proficient I get in LR the less I find a need for Luminar and with Lr developing into the world of profiles Luminar has moved from a must have to a nice to have sometimes. There have been other debates on here about Skylum so I'll leave this here.


----------

